# "Silent Coup" in Pakistan?



## Marauder06 (Dec 7, 2011)

http://worldnews.msnbc.msn.com/_new...-coup-rumors-swirl-as-zardari-leaves-pakistan




> An article published Tuesday on the website of Foreign Policy magazine quoted an unnamed former U.S. government official as saying Zardari was "incoherent" when he spoke with President Barack Obama by telephone over the weekend.
> Parts of the U.S. government were also informed that Zardari had a "minor heart attack" on Monday night and might resign on account of "ill health" amid the uproar over the memo scandal, the source said.
> "The noose was getting tighter -- it was only a matter of time," the former official reportedly told Foreign Policy.
> The story quickly spread on Twitter and it was picked up by Pakistan's ratings-hungry television channels.
> ...


----------



## pardus (Dec 7, 2011)

Hmm, will be very interesting if it's true. Who is behind it and why? Will this a good or bad thing for US/Paki relations? I guess we'll see.


----------



## CDG (Dec 7, 2011)

pardus said:


> Hmm, will be very interesting if it's true. Who is behind it and why? Will this a good or bad thing for US/Paki relations? I guess we'll see.


 
Unless someone takes power that will clean house in the ISI and then keep it under control from that point forward, I don't think it makes too much of a difference who's "in charge".


----------



## pardus (Dec 8, 2011)

CDG said:


> Unless someone takes power that will clean house in the ISI and then keep it under control from that point forward, I don't think it makes too much of a difference who's "in charge".


 
Hmm, well a public cooling of the anti USA rhetoric would certainly help us, but yes the ISI is the constant thorn in the side.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 8, 2011)

pardus said:


> Hmm, well a public cooling of the anti USA rhetoric would certainly help us, but yes the ISI is the constant thorn in the side.


There needs to be a series of tragic accidents that can be blamed on Iran.


----------



## dknob (Dec 8, 2011)

what are Pakistani/Iranian relations like?


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 8, 2011)

CDG said:


> Unless someone takes power that will clean house in the ISI and then keep it under control from that point forward, I don't think it makes too much of a difference who's "in charge".


 
I agree.  Even if there is a coup of some type, the same people will be in charge then as are in charge now, and it's not the elected civilian leadership.


----------

